# Is Rosie pregnant?



## luvmypets (Jan 28, 2016)

So, I have an ewe named Rosie who I can't tell if she took or not. She went with the Ram and was extremely stubborn/shy with him. They were with eachother for about a month, however they went in the back pen a few times in between after that, just to insure she was bred. So, I questioned it for a while, and then some and then I _finally _thought she had took. However I haven't been able to see them for a few weeks due to school and being busy. Maybe she isn't being fed enough or her rumen was empty, but she looked as if there is no way at all she could have took. I also think maybe she might have miscarried.. However after she had her dinner, her belly poked out a bit on the right. 

So after she ate I did a little "test" where I brought her to Reggie's (ram) pen. She was on a lead and I was just curious to see his reaction, because he has very distinct behavior around pregnant ewes and he is very gentle. Now, when she first went in he was more interested in some hay that had fallen, however her first reaction to him was lifting her tail, however the first time she was also pooping the first time. When his attention finally turned to Rosie he attempted to mount her and although obviously not happy Rosie stood(maybe I was in her escape route ). and I think I saw her lifting her tail. Of course I didn't let him breed her, because I didn't want to lose the lambs if she did have some.

So, I understand that might not have been the most conventional ways of doing things, but after last lambing season. I just need some babies to love on  

So, I am just torn on if she took or not. Is it possible that her daughter is in heat and he smelled it on her? Her daughter just turned a year, so maybe that's it..

Some things I have noticed about her are that her belly pokes out a little bit. Also, she absolutely hates having her underbelly touched in any way, and that has also tightened up which seems to be a good sign.

Is this all in my head or should I consider rebreeding her? What do you guys think?


Here she is a few weeks ago, she still looks the same


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 28, 2016)

If she was exposed during 2 cycles (21 days) then I would leave it be. Some rams will mount merely bc she is new and available.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 28, 2016)

Is there any way you can get her to pee on one of those ewe pregnancy test strips?  JK... can you get a vet to do an ultrasound or something? I know it's not like a cow where you can stick your arm up her butt and feel around...


----------

